# (Found) Looking for the title of a 1980's TV Pilot.



## Winter Lord (Sep 10, 2007)

At least I think it was a pilot film. The story dealt with a wealthy, freelance spy. He is asked to save a group of beauty contestants from a evil mastermind. The only other things I remeber are that the hero had invented a form of fighting that was a combination of disco and kung-fu, and that the villain traveled in a vehicle that looked like a blimp crossed with a fighter from the original Battlestar Galatica. The hero also have a cyborg bodyguard.


----------



## Danny McG (Apr 27, 2019)

Okay, having long delved deep into old Book Search questions I'm now taking a looksie through TV questions
I think this was 'A Man Called Sloane'




__





						A Man Called Sloane - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




The Pilot mentioned is most likely the original 'Death Ray 2000' which was released after the series had already been cancelled.




__





						» A TV Review by Michael Shonk: DEATH RAY 2000, aka T. R. SLOANE (1981).
					





					mysteryfile.com


----------

